# Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2010)

*Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Wie der Titel schon sagt ist bei mit unter alle Programme der Zubehör Ordner verschwunden. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wann das passiert sein könnte weil ich benutz den halt selten, habs eben gerade bemerkt. Da ich eher Hardware Spezialist bin, bin ich total ratlos wo das Problem liegt. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie das passiert sein kann oder welches Programm sowas auslösen kann wäre ich für jeden Rat sehr dankbar.


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Keine Ahnung wie der "verschwinden" kann, sollte jedoch noch mal mit den Standard-Einträgen unter dem "Default User"-Profil liegen.


----------



## drdealgood (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Geh mal da hin !

C:\Users\DeinUserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs oder Progamme

da liegt der Ordner, anklicken mit rechter Maustaste, Eigenschaften und dann auf "Vorgängerversion wiederherstellen" hoff ich mal  wie man den "manuell" ins Starmenue wieder einbindet, hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Hi drdealgood, danke für die Mühe aber da ist auch kein zubehör Ordner mehr drin, das gibts doch alles net. Ich hab jetzt echt keinen Bock weg dem dämlichen Ordner mein Windows neu auf zu spielen! Ich nehem keine Drogen und bin seit 10 Jahren absdinenz, also am Alk kanns nicht liegen, so ne schei*e!


----------



## drdealgood (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Wie siehts denn mit den Systemwiederherstellungspunkten aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hols darüber zurück


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Man ich hatte die Nase echt voll, nachdem mal wieder keine uploads möglichwaren hab ich kurzen Prozess gemacht und meine Platte formatiert und win7 neu aufgespielt, aus die Maus. Aber danke @drdealgood für dein ineresse für mein Problem!


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Im Default-User (C:\\Users\Default) müssten noch die originalen Ordner gespeichert sein, dann einfach in deinen User-Ordner kopieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Zubehör Ordner unter alle Programme ist verschwunden??*

Ok, merk ich mir für das Nächstemal, allerdings hoffe ich das dieses seltsame Problem nie wieder auftaucht. Ich konnte mir bis zum Schluss keinen Reim drauf machen, egal aber danke!


----------

